# choosing a blank?



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

I am considering trying my hand at this. Not real sure about how to choose a blank. I have read some stuff ("The New Advanced Custom Rod Building" by Dale Clemens) and it is pretty indepth but when I research blanks there are so many different models let alone styles to choose from. 

I understand (I think) the difference between materials (E-glass, S-glass, boron etc.) but the different styles such as Live bait, Jig, Jig & bait, Fast tip heavy bait...


I have been looking at Seeker blanks because I have heard of them before. I assume they are very high quality from what I have heard.

Any thoughts or suggestions would be well recieved.

Thanks


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

What will you be fishing for?

How will you be fishing?

Where will you be fishing?

What reel & line?

That's just a start I'll need to get you on the right track.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

I would recommend starting with something simple. Mud Hole has some kits available along with instructions for a reasonable price. After you build your first rod, you'll have a better understanding about how to select the components of your next rod.


----------



## Cluck (Feb 27, 2006)

*What rod blank?*

I just got my first blank last week,a Lamiglass GSB1412MH to build this winter.After this one I want to build a RS1569 and then a Wheelers Fushion.Swace will no longer build rods for me,he say's it's time for the grasshopper to hop,LOL.Good luck on your project.


----------



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

Clyde said:


> What will you be fishing for?
> 
> How will you be fishing?
> 
> ...


I am fishing for strippers,(rockfish here) and need a nice 8' with some rigidness but still enough play in the tip (fast?). I usually toss 1-2 oz jigs and need to get some distance because I fish from shore.

I will be using 10-15 lb line and don't know what reel yet but a mid ranged spinning reel.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Try the Rainshadow SW 967, it's pretty cheap and is one of my favorite all around blanks.


----------



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

Clyde said:


> Try the Rainshadow SW 967, it's pretty cheap and is one of my favorite all around blanks.


Why this? What do you like best about it as compared to others?


----------

